

Marathon Math: How Not to Hit the Wall - edw519
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/10/marathon-math/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
jorgem
Would love more details on the formula.

